# baretta Nano opinions



## sflett (Oct 7, 2012)

Any body have any opinions on the Nano. I've had it about 1.5 years and I still have trouble getting it tuned in. It's probably me but I just thought I would get others overall opinion of the gun. Thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I gave it some serious thought, and I do agree.

It's you. :mrgreen:


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

sflett, I have a Nano and like it just fine. Nothing to snag and easily concealed. It's not a target gun, but it is certainly adequate and predictable. I normally carry a SR9C, which I can conceal with most attire. However, when I have to tuck in my shirt I like the Nano in an ankle holster.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I love it and find it to be an accurate pistol. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sflett said:


> Any body have any opinions on the Nano. I've had it about 1.5 years and I still have trouble getting it tuned in. It's probably me...


With apologies, I must observe that it may indeed be you.
Small pistols are extremely difficult to shoot effectively and well.
Further, if you don't hold them with something approximating a "death grip," and with stiff arms, you will be absorbing some of the recoil force the gun needs, in order to operate properly.
Trigger control becomes more and more important, as the gun is reduced in size, and accuracy is dependent entirely upon trigger control.

Small guns are experts' weapons. Using them requires a lot of thoughtful, careful practice.


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm still having problems adjusting to the long stiff trigger pull. Sure wish someone would come up with a trigger fix. Otherwise I am very satisfied with mine. 
Laser is about to come off - easier for concealed carry.


----------

